# Soldador de micropunto



## William Martinez (Mar 26, 2008)

He fabricado un soldador de micropunto para láminas de metal sumamente delgadas que se usa en joyería, usando un transformador con entrada de 110 V y en su secundario me entrega 5 V , desde luego el calibre de ese secundario es calibre 8 lo que hace que me entregue la corriente necesaria para poder fundir los dos materiales. 

Mi inconveniente es que el tamaño de dicho equipo es grande y  pesado, bueno me han comentado que es probable producir o generar la misma corriente por medio de circuitos electrónicos les agradezco cualquier idea respecto del tema, gracias.


----------



## thors (Mar 27, 2008)

si es asi _ el tamaño de las actuales soldadoras al arco es muy pequeño ..gracias a que trabajan a alta frecuencia  y el tamaño del traffo o bobinas es mas pequeño pero el calibre del alambre siempre  es igual a una maquina tradicional  de 50hz pero con menos vueltas de alambre.. ... 

dentro del foro se han descritos algunos ctos. de potencia para soldadoras de alta frecuencia 

me imagino que la soldadora al punto es de uso domestico 
  prueba usando condensadores de alta capacidad y asi usar un traffo mas pequeño


----------



## thors (Mar 28, 2008)

una solucion casera   y barata  

http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/tbo/puntos/soldadura.htm


----------



## robertotoranzo (Feb 7, 2010)

lo que a mi me falta es un circuito de control, para poder regular los tiempos, calculo que sera con tiristores y algun monoestable que lo  habilite por el tiempo que realmente uno quiere


----------

